# Wedding



## Mr.Chips (May 23, 2008)

We have been invited to a wedding.There will be a church ceremony and a reception afterwards.We really dont have a clue as to what the appropriate wedding gift(cash) should be.Your suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The gift would be decided upon just as you would anywhere else; based on your relationship and the couple's needs and wishes. The family & friends should be able to offer some suggestions, if you are close enough to them. Otherwise, consider that these parties are usually quite lavish, even for the poorer families, and will include dinner and lots of drink, table favors, entertainments, etc. You may never have had so much fun! Don't forget your camera.


----------

